
Electric Mini Cooper SE review – lots of fun for not a lot of money - evo_9
https://ww.electrek.co/2020/01/28/electric-mini-cooper-se-review-first-drive-fun/
======
mdorazio
I don't understand this car. 110 mile range and 7 second 0-60 for $30Kish?
This is basically a Nissan Leaf when the target customer is going to be
strongly looking at a Model 3 instead. Pretty disappointing, despite the
author's overexuberance.

